# BSA folding military



## Jmartin2692 (Nov 27, 2021)

For sale is a 60% BSA folding bicycle.
Original paint frame with decals in place.
Original seat and wheels. Tires are repro.
Handlebars are present but paint does not match original frame.
No brakes, crank is not correct.

for more info please contact me.
Located in PA USA


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 28, 2021)

I believe this should be posted in the Classifieds along with a price.
It's a good-looking ride that's for sure. GLWTS.


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2021)

Needs to be posted in the "for sale" forum. More will see it.


----------

